# ESX V900.5



## burnsy1983 (Oct 24, 2021)

I have an old ESX v900.5 amp.
It’s in great condition and fully working.
It was a family members who passed away and i wouldn’t put it in my banger of a car.
How much should I put it up for sale for?


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

burnsy1983 said:


> I have an old ESX v900.5 amp.
> It’s in great condition and fully working.
> It was a family members who passed away and i wouldn’t put it in my banger of a car.
> How much should I put it up for sale for?
> View attachment 314612


I’m seeing the ESX v900.5 car amp goi g anywhere from $65 ( has bad channel ) and as high as $250 ( old new stock). 
Do you have the box and paperwork that it came with? That would help with getting the most for it, would you be open to any trades?
I have a few old school alpine and soundstream amps and other items 
But any way. Good luck, it’s a very clean and good SQ amp


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

In the condition shown, without boxes I would put it up for $100-150. If you are able to verify it works I would say $150.


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ll offer 100 plus shipping


----------

